# Easy appetizer



## marcmanaois (Aug 10, 2009)

heres a recipe of Calamari with Wasabe-Mayo Sauce
Adobo Central


----------



## bigbuglv (Aug 20, 2009)

This must be interesting ... never taste a wasabe with mayo before. 

vinz


----------



## marcmanaois (Aug 21, 2009)

bigbuglv said:


> This must be interesting ... never taste a wasabe with mayo before.
> 
> vinz


 
it does taste good, gives the mayo a little kick. You can add more if you want. I think the spicier the better.


----------



## Mark Webster (Aug 21, 2009)

Great thing about mayo it lends itself to so many dishes. Mayo and Hoison with a little grated ginger topping on mussels on the half shell and then broiled for instance


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 22, 2009)

While it's obviously easy to make Wasabi Mayonnaise yourself, it's now carried ready-made in virtually every grocery store (at least it is here in rural Virginia).  There are several brands & so far all of them have been good.  Wasabi Mustard is also a favorite around here - adds a terrific kick to sandwiches.


----------

